# New wedding lead .... to push or not to push?



## ahumblephotog (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,
when a client is very enthusiastic about hiring you, and we have done every step until the initial 1st retainer payment .... Talk on the phone, agree with the estimate and contract, PayPal invoice sent .....  when the client says by email that she will pay the retainer either today or tomorrow, and doesn't ....


Do you play each client by ear ..... or do you push them a bit (calling them, emailing them a friendly "still interested"?) ...... or do you give them room, leave them alone, and hope for the best?
We have not spoken since the last email about "I will pay....".
I want to know.  Of course I don't want to make a lead uncomfortable and botch the whole thing ..... but I also want to close the deal.  Do your methods help close the deal?


Thanks!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not a professional photographer but do work in order processing and customer service. How long has it been since the last e-mail?  If I were to receive an e-mail stating that someone will pay an invoice tomorrow and they didn't I would probably wait something like 3 business days then either call or send a quick e-mail stating that you are following up on the last communication you had and ask if they needed any additional information or assistance.  Usually if they have decided to "cancel the order" they will respond back with that or give an update as to what their timeline is for completing whatever it is I am waiting on them to do.  Sometimes it's something as simple as they got sidetracked then forgot they needed to do it and your e-mail or phone call is a welcome reminder.


----------



## deeky (Feb 25, 2014)

Not a pro photographer, but have chased a lot of leads and non-committal clients in other business.  Reality is - if they start to flake now, it will only get worse.  Is this something you want to deal with for the rest of the process?  Is the heartburn really worth their fee?  

Best thing I learned to do for my sanity in business was to fire a bad client freeing myself to pursue productive, positive clients.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 1, 2014)

This is something that should be a routine part of your client management process.  You need to have a list of prospects that you are in contact with, and a clear idea of where in the "recruitment" process they are at.  Then each step has a followup time, which you need to set based on the type of clientele you have and your experience.  I run a contracting business, with residential homeowners as my target market.  My client management process has the following steps:
1) Initial contact
2) Qualification
3) Preliminary scope definition
4) First appointment
5) Scope definition & quotation preparation
6) Presentation of quotation
7) Followup to quotation (go/no-go)
8) If go, then finalize and sign contract.  Deposits & payment terms are part of the contract.
9) Job/event/engagement preparation
10)  Job/event/engagement execution.
11) Contract deliverables, & payment
12) Post-sales followup & referral solicitation 

At each step, I have a specific amount of time that I allocate to move the prospect to the next step.  In my business, experience has taught me that if they are serious, then there's a pattern to how fast decisions get made.  Once someone falls substantially outside of those times/durations, the chance that they will be clients goes from 80% certain to only 10%.  Therefore it is very important to stay on top of their decision-making process and identify what's preventing them from making the commitment to move to the next stage.  I manage the process by telling them in advance when I will be getting back to them to follow up, and then calling them on that day.  After every call, assuming they don't tell me to go away, I schedule with them the next followup call or visit.  It's not about being "pushy", it's about managing your time and their expectations.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll give a potential client a time limit for paying their deposit, and I make damn sure they're aware that, once that time comes and goes, I'm looking for other gigs. 

I've told people I need a deposit repeatedly and, when they don't pay it, I start looking elsewhere. I've been called the day of an event and been asked "Where the Hell are you?". I tell them that, since they didn't seem to think that paying my deposit was important, I assumed they weren't serious about hiring a photographer. If I'm available, I explain that my "sans deposit" fee is 50% higher than my original quote. They're usually pretty speechless. They've little chance of finding another photographer, though, so they pay it. 

I don't make that a habit at all, but I've done it. Twice. 

And both clients gave me good referrals...


----------



## kathyt (Mar 2, 2014)

99% of my wedding clients pay their retainer during our initial consultation. I would let her know that in order to hold the date it must be paid by XYZ. You have to set boundaries or your clients will walk all over you.


----------

